# FREE COTTAGE-must move



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I have nothing to do with this ad on Craig's list but, thought someone here might take advantage of this offer ?????


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-08-01, 4:40AM EDT


I am giving away my cute A frame cottage on Hutchins Lake in Fennville. All you have to do is dismantle and remove. Includes newer windows and decks, kitchen and appliances, bathrooms, fireplace, furnace and water heater. Located at 2207 Hutchins Lake drive, Fennville. House is in very good condition. Building new cottage this fall.

photos in the ad link....

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/386668605.html


----------

